# How varied are your golf buddies?



## old zeke (Dec 14, 2007)

I golf regularly with a retired military officer, a engineer who works for esso,a business manager for a dental office [they sponsor our mens league team] an addiction councillor,an electrician, and 2 carpenters,and I am a foreman\heavy equipment operator for a railway . I find it rather odd that due to the common bond, we have joined forces to golf poorly,have a few laughs and have a couple of beer at the course. Does anyone else have a varied cross section of society in their group?


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 22, 2007)

Most of my golf buddies exceed my age by at least 20-25 years if not more, and most if not all of them are also in law enforcement They range from a scratch golfer to a 36 handicap.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

my golf buddies are all about my age two are 10 years older but between use there is 3 mechanic, an account, a manger of a trade equipment shop and a couple of other people with varied jobs


----------



## chiefmasterjedi (Sep 21, 2007)

I play golf with a painter, electrician, travel agent, a grading contractor, DOT inspector, several retired gentlemen, a government worker?, a credit adviser, a few others who i'm not sure about and i'm a grading superintendent. We range from scratch to 18 handicap and we all have very different personalities and if it wasn't for golf i'm sure none of us would have anything in common, but on the golf course I couldn't ask for a better group of friends.

I've met some really nice people while playing golf and that makes this game even more enjoyable.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

The guys I played with on a regular basis the past 6 years are my age. 
Office worker, Press Foreman, etc. 
This past summer I golfed with members at the course I work at. Some of them were the young kids who worked in the Back Shop with me. I also golfed with a CPGA Pro on a regular basis, he is a member at the course. 
Others were my age, or older, or younger. One day I golfed with 3 guys who were all in their late 70's, one is 83. Had a blast out there with those members.
The membership at that private course varies from teachers, doctors, lawyers, production plant workers, firemen, and a lot of retired people.
So next year I will golf with some of them as I will not have a membership at the coruse I have belonged to for the past 6 years.
I'll golf with ladies too, I have no problems golfing with them.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

My golfing friends pretty much span a cross section of the community. Some are retired, some are professionals, some are blue collar, some are students. I play with anyone from 14 or 15 to 87 years old (the 87 year old was a P-51 fighter pilot during WWII). I play with all handicap ranges... the best golfer is a young woman I work with at the course who qualified for the US Women's Amateur this year... she also played in the US Public Links, and one other USGA tournament. She is a +1.8 index. I also play regularly with a 29 handicapper. My regular group ranges from 4 to about 18. I play regularly with several women.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Ninety per cent of the time, I had the same two partners. One was a school teacher and the other is in the insurance business. I'm the oldest at 58. The insurance guy is about 53 and the school teacher is in his early 40's.

I'm the best golfer of the bunch, but David, the teacher, could be really good if he would practice more. I tease him that he is entirely too devoted to his family and they are ruining his golf game. Of course, I am madly in love with his family, who have never made the mistake of taking me in the least bit seriously.


----------



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

I play with my wife mostly, and golf with her too.  But for me it's mostly SWMBO my parents and 2 of my brothers in law.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 22, 2007)

Jamin21 said:


> I play with my wife mostly, and golf with her too.


Touche.....lol.

-AJ :laugh:


----------



## Sandwedge (May 5, 2007)

*my golf buddies*

My golf buddies - there are 5 of us - we trade off depending on who is in town. 4 are jazz musicians (including myself) and the 5th is a conceptual artist(although he just got a job as a college professor in North Carolina so we are back to a foursome) we all make our living in NYC and overseas playing jazz. We all have a tremendous love and affection for the game - I am probably the best which doesn't say much as a 18 handicapper but the other fellas aren't too far behind. I played a little bit as kid - but we all just picked the game up again seriously. sidenote- New York city tends rape you for everything from a cup of coffee to a movie and a real meal however, being from California and having paid my fair share of greensfees I have to say that having BethPage in your backyard is possibly the best damn golf deal I have ever seen! the last cheap thing worth doing in nYC


----------



## chiefmasterjedi (Sep 21, 2007)

Sandwedge said:


> My golf buddies - there are 5 of us - we trade off depending on who is in town. 4 are jazz musicians (including myself) and the 5th is a conceptual artist(although he just got a job as a college professor in North Carolina so we are back to a foursome) we all make our living in NYC and overseas playing jazz. We all have a tremendous love and affection for the game - I am probably the best which doesn't say much as a 18 handicapper but the other fellas aren't too far behind. I played a little bit as kid - but we all just picked the game up again seriously. sidenote- New York city tends rape you for everything from a cup of coffee to a movie and a real meal however, being from California and having paid my fair share of greensfees I have to say that having BethPage in your backyard is possibly the best damn golf deal I have ever seen! the last cheap thing worth doing in nYC



Maybe i'll bump into your professor buddy if he gets time to play while he's in NC.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Yes. Technically most of us would get lumped in under "High School Student." But as far as different personalities/interests/group of friends then definately yes.


Holy crap at all the new mods around here. Hi new mods!


----------

